# My 1st honey harvest....



## Steve C (Jun 25, 2006)

I bought 2 new hive's Sat.... went to open the top's..... and look what I found.... 










Here is the take...... the dark honey was the take off the one in the Pic.... the othe hive also had burr like the pic .... just a little more, and it was blonde honey......

Both had a very good taste.... I liked the dark... my son liked the blonde....
This is not buckwheat honey..... I don't know what it is....but not strong tasting.... just right


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Steve,
That dark honey looks good to me. 
Try posting this in the photo forum.
I'm sure more people will see it.
Tom


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

Now that's what I call a quick return on your investment! Good deal.


----------

